# Self Portrait



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Honest John thought I needed to post this picture of my self portrait done in wood.

This is a birdhouse one of my customers built using a CNC design file I made for him. I told him to call it Mike.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Fun project


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike it does look like you. :laugh2: I love it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not perfect but close enough. N


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

I bet there's a lot of room inside.

HJ


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I really like that!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, that is original! Love it. I like to have little surprise objects here and there in my backyard (its big and has trails), and this sure beats ordinary birdhouses.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> I bet there's a lot of room inside.
> 
> HJ


I bet too, like in his owner :surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

What a hoot.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Lots of room inside just like my head!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

neville9999 said:


> Not perfect but close enough. N


Agree. The little dog is missing!!!:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Perfect, Joseph! Now that was cute, you have to admit!
@MEBCWD

I really like that! Nice job, Mike.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just in time for Halloween! That should scare the living daylight out of the little munchkins... :0


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just in time for Halloween! That should scare the living daylight out of the little munchkins... :0


...or carve Stick's face (like one of those tree gnome faces) on a tree, using the nest hole for the mouth. Talk about scaring the kiddies!

On second thought you would be lucky to get a bird to nest in there again!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> ...or carve Stick's face (like one of those tree gnome faces) on a tree, using the nest hole for the mouth. Talk about scaring the kiddies!
> 
> On second thought you would be lucky to get a bird to nest in there again!


what have you got against birds and other tree dwelling critters...


----------

